# All Nissan Meet, Orlando Before Hin



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

Post a reply here if you want to attend the All Nissan Meet in Orlando at the bass pro shops on OCtober 19th at 3PM (working time)


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2002)

I'll be there.


----------



## LuvMyRide200sx (Aug 5, 2002)

Hell yea im there. yall promis not to lagh at my car haha 

Yall arnt guna dip out on me r yea!!!!!! thats a long drive to be stood up hahaha


----------



## LuvMyRide200sx (Aug 5, 2002)

sorry blue i read ur post wrong........ i thought yall were meeting on oct 12 not 19th i cant on the 19th................. we sould have a meet sometime sooner so i can join haha o well my loss


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

THe time is pretty set for 3PM. Doesn't look like that will change. But I didn't get the Official OK from the bass pro shop for use of their parking lot. Our alternate meeting location is going to be the cinimark theatres. I will post final plan when I get confirmation.


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2002)

I am there


----------



## agentbook (Jun 2, 2002)

ill be there


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

me too


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

BTW, if anyone is right by UCF, we will be meeting up on campus, then all drive together to Bass Pro Shop. If you're interested, meet us at the Visual Arts Building parking lot @ 2PM.


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2002)

1997- check you pms


----------



## cricket_pimp69 (Jul 31, 2002)

i'm there 

blueboost the booker should be giving me rates in a few days once she checks around. i told her to give me all the ranges so i can give everyone a choice. i will check the b15 pages again on a head count, unfortunately there is like 4 different threads on the same subject from all different people so i will try to get a unified number for it. i will also be posting back on the altimas.net and maxima forums to give them the times.


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

THere you are pimp!

I think the B15 guys are well taken care of, they've been really into it! I posted a thread on b15sentra.net with a link to this thread so they can post on this site and tell us they are coming. 


ONE MONTH FROM TODAY FELLA'S, ONE MONTH FROM TODAY.


----------



## cricket_pimp69 (Jul 31, 2002)

cant wait bro,
and my car should be somewhat finished by then!
my spec-v dampers are coming this week so i can drop the car with my progress springs and finally put my rims on since i wanted to wait.

still waiting from these people on the group hotel stuff, i will give a call if i dont hear from her by the end of the day. i'll keep ya posted!


----------



## mkeelin (Jul 26, 2002)

COUNT ME IN TOO!! 
ALSO DOES ANYBODY GO TO THE RACES IN TAMPA ON SATURDAY NIGHTS? IT SUCKED THIS PASS WEEKEND!


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2002)

mkeelin said:


> *COUNT ME IN TOO!!
> ALSO DOES ANYBODY GO TO THE RACES IN TAMPA ON SATURDAY NIGHTS? IT SUCKED THIS PASS WEEKEND! *


I've been out there a few times. Honestly, I kind of like going out to Orlando better. But yeah, it's fun to watch... I've never raced though. I've ridden with people while racing, but never raced my Max.


----------



## cricket_pimp69 (Jul 31, 2002)

*Hey just a thought*

It was brought to my attention by a member on the altimas.net board.....

can we move the time up to like 1pm or 2pm? 3pm to try to get all the nissans together is cutting it close to the 5pm HIN start time....just a thought, let me know.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I would be ok but we have to make sure everyone else is ok and that everyone else will know.


----------



## mkeelin (Jul 26, 2002)

sounds good. if i shoot for one i should make it by five!!


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

Sure, why not (1 or 2PM). 

It is now official that the BAss PRo shop is not going to give us a warm welcome. I get no response to my messages to anyone of the management personel. F#@K em. Let's move this shindig over to the movie theatre boys and girls.

WE WILL MEET AT THE CINIMAX MOVIE THEATRE, NOT THE BASS PRO SHOP.

Anyone that can do so, please post the location of the theatre.

So what time is best for you guys, let us know 1 or 2???

Looking forward to this...


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

lets make it 1


----------



## cricket_pimp69 (Jul 31, 2002)

cool with 1pm

-need a count again on those who need the hotel accomodations and for which nights. my last count there was only 3 of us now that need it, and i cant get a group discount off of only 3 so they are telling me, the altis and maxes were already going have already taken care of themselves last month. most likely if it comes down to jsut 3 of us, we can just split the cost of a doubled room at amerisuites or something since they have sofa bed usually also. of course i am acustomed to sleeping on hard surfaces as it is from the military, so floor space is not a prob for me.  let me know. 

if we are moving it to 1, i need to update it on the other forums, so make a decision soon.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

*Make sure everyone knows*

If you are at or near UCF, we will be meeting at the Visual Arts parking lot at *12:00 noon* instead of 2:00. Don't get stuck all alone out there.....


----------



## cricket_pimp69 (Jul 31, 2002)

is everyone meeting there? or are you meeting there first then rolling over to the rest of the meet? i dont know a thing about UCF, so i would be lost and clueless


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

no, its just for UCF locals, we're getting together at UCF and rolling over to the meet as a small group. If it's out of your way, by all means just show up to cinema like normal.


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2002)

hey guys!! yup im definatly guna go up there but does anyone kno directions from west palm beach??? if u do u can post them here or email them 2 me at [email protected]. does anyone kno a good hotel around there? preferbaly one that me n my gurls can party without gettin kicked out?? well jus let me kno thanks-Nichole-


----------



## mkeelin (Jul 26, 2002)

somebody needs to post directions.


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

I got in touch with the guys at bass pro shop finally. The guy was super cool. Just thought i'd mention that.

He stated that I'd have to contact the corperation that owns the shopping plaza. He also said that they'll be busy and there parking lot may not be such a good idea. He recommended that we use the east side of the Cinimark theatres. Isn't that funny!! So that's what we'll do. I think the theatre is either in the same plaza or right near it anyways. WHERE'S OUR ORLANDO PEOPLE WE NEED YOUR HELP!!! I will find out the address of the theatre tomorrow, I'm tired guys!! Been studying Linux all day. It's command line like DOS and boring (if ya didn't know).


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I don't know much on the location but here's what I can say for the people that are coming from out of town. The Cinemark Thetre is on International Dr. If you're coming from I-4, the best way is to go to exit 71 on I-4. I believe that exit 71 is International Dr. and once we get an address, you will just keep on cruising until you get to the address.


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2002)

http://www.mapquest.com


the address is 
5150 International Drive 
Orlando, FL 32819


----------



## cricket_pimp69 (Jul 31, 2002)

Bass Pro Shops Outdoor World on International Drive. 
address: 5156 International Drive 
a Map of the Location: http://www.mapquest.com/maps/map.ad...homesubmit.y=12 
From the South, your best bet is the turnpike, take the SR528 exit westbound, and then your exit will be International Drive northbound, or you can continue to I-4 and head eastbound on I-4 to exit 30b, get yourself to International drive, and head north on International Drive. 

From West FL..........I-4 to exit 30b, east to international drive, then north. 

North FL, I-95 south to SR528. SR528 (beeline) westbound to International Drive, then head north on International Drive, or I-4 eastbound to exit 30b. For your route I had you avoid the worst parts of I-4, so please, take my advice and go south to SR258 off I-95.......its about 45 mins south of daytona, but well worth the time! 

directions compliments of mike from b15sentra.net

hopefully this is a better map link, let me know if it doesnt work 
http://www.outdoor-world.com/site/s...DD780A5082B0000

some of the exits may have changed on I-4 so just look for International Drive


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I'd like to add something. A few months ago, the exit #s on I-4 were changed. I believe that 30b is now 71. someone please confirm this. I drive on I-4 all the time. International drive should be the same exit as Sea World.


----------



## cricket_pimp69 (Jul 31, 2002)

i'm guessing you are right, i head the same from another member.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

ok, I was on I-4 yesterday and I figured it out. The numbers are still a little wierd. I think the numbers go 70..71..72..28... or something like that. Either way, you want the exit AFTER 72 (numerically) it will either be 28 or 73.... I haven't been that far down that direction, but you should see a big sign saying International Dr. somewhere around there. Another way that you can go (that I'm sure of) is take exit 72 and once you're on the new road, take exit 1. It's not hard to spot believe me.


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

ok so we have the address. And international drive is a main road, so it should'nt be too hard for us "driving fools".


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2002)

1997 GA16DE said:


> *ok, I was on I-4 yesterday and I figured it out. The numbers are still a little wierd. I think the numbers go 70..71..72..28... or something like that. Either way, you want the exit AFTER 72 (numerically) it will either be 28 or 73.... I haven't been that far down that direction, but you should see a big sign saying International Dr. somewhere around there. Another way that you can go (that I'm sure of) is take exit 72 and once you're on the new road, take exit 1. It's not hard to spot believe me. *


 i-4 doesn't connect straight to i drive. its either universal blvd. to i-drive.... or sandlake to i-drive.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

kieboi said:


> *i-4 doesn't connect straight to i drive. its either universal blvd. to i-drive.... or sandlake to i-drive. *


Well, either way, when you get to that area of I-4, there will be signs leading you to International. This I do know.


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

So just to sum things up a bit.

*Event:* All Nissan Meet

*Date:* October 19th

*Time:* 1PM, be there or be square

*Location:* Cinimark Theatre's on International Drive

*Plan:* Have meet/assemble, cruise the scene, then:

Hot Import Nights at 5PM.

_This is for everyone and also to sum things up for people linking to the thread. Condensed for your pleasure._


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2002)

amen. i'm there


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

Exactly one week from today ladies and gentlemen, we will execute a finely tuned plan (LOL) and enjoy a nice meeting with fellow Nissan enthusiasts and then it's off to Hot Import Nights!!!

Are we forgetting anything? Does anyone have any questions? Are we all set to go? Good.


----------



## mkeelin (Jul 26, 2002)

blue boost
what time are you going to be leaving tampa? i live in st. pete and will be going through tampa just thought we could cruise together. also if there are anybody else in this area going we could all cruise over. just a thought.


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

well, I figure if I got to be there at 1PM I'll leave around 11:30 so I get there on time. I hope these other guys are as thoughtful!

Are you taking the G20 please please please please!!!!!!!  

if you want to meet, I'm game. How do you suggest we do it?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

blueboost said:


> *well, I figure if I got to be there at 1PM I'll leave around 11:30 so I get there on time. I hope these other guys are as thoughtful!
> 
> Are you taking the G20 please please please please!!!!!!!
> 
> if you want to meet, I'm game. How do you suggest we do it? *


might want to leave a bit earlier. I go from tampa to orlando and back almost once every 2 weeks and I've done that drive dozens of times. It takes about 2 hours durring the day. My best time is about an hour 45 and that's going about 90-100 on I-4 at about 10:00 at night. Or course I'm coming from Safety Harbor.


----------



## mkeelin (Jul 26, 2002)

sorry but g20 is not going to make the trip. the spec v will. the g20 needs a new clutch(the one sitting in my garage!). i suggest we could meet up at one of the exits along the way. maybe the ybor exit at the bk or something like that. i dont know how far you are in tampa so it is up to you.


----------



## StealthG20 (Oct 16, 2002)

Im down!! So its at 3pm right?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

StealthG20 said:


> *Im down!! So its at 3pm right? *


 \
Nissan meet starts at 1pm and HIN starts at 5


----------



## StealthG20 (Oct 16, 2002)

I need directions to the new place, an address would be better because im coming from miami


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2002)

hi! r u guys guna stay there untill u leave 4 HIN? because i mite have 2 b a little late? also i need an adress. anyone coming from west palm beach? thanx 
Nichole


----------



## StealthG20 (Oct 16, 2002)

Im actually in pembroke pines, 20 min away from you. Im leaving around 5am to 8am AT THE LATEST so i can get there around9-12.

Directions to the new place please!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2002)

stealth: thanx for answerin me but i jus remembered were leaving friday afternoon cuz were goin 2 holoween horror nighT friday night.nichole


----------



## StealthG20 (Oct 16, 2002)

ok no problem


----------



## mkeelin (Jul 26, 2002)

blueboost-
i talked with poeple from the g20net and i think we are going to meet at busch gardens before hand. its not concrete yet but will let you know. anybody else in the st.pete tampa area are welcome too. i know a couple of you are form the g20net and will be coming from miami/westpalm and will be meeting there also. see everyone sat.


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2002)

hey every1. im leaving friday afternoon so give me a call when u guys get up there 561 252 1123. jus ask 4 nichole.. drive safe! -nichole xoxo


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

you mean, you're going to meet up at Busch Gardens early then you're going to meet us at 1PM over here in Orlando? That sounds cool, I would join that if I were in Tampa (my home town Safety Harbor) this weekend. But I'll be coming from UCF to the Cinemax instead .

UCF locals, I'll see you guys at the VAB on Saturday @ Noon.


----------



## mkeelin (Jul 26, 2002)

yes we are going to meet about 11:30 or so in tampa


----------



## StealthG20 (Oct 16, 2002)

Ok thanx for the info guys, and ill meet up with everyone on Sat.


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

If you guys are going to meet at bush gardens are you going to go inside? where exactly are you going to meet cause that place is a madhouse. I live in brandon but I could haul-ass out to bush gardens real quick so we can all drive together. So where at BG and at what time are you meeting. how many ppl are expected to be there? I could think of some better places to meet, considering bushG is going to charge us to park in there lots. Let me know, I'm down for that plan!!! We are going to have to leave BG at like 11AM to make it on time.


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

here's that address again

5150 International Drive 
Orlando, FL 32819


Nichole, We should be there but who knows what we will wind up doing, I'm sure some of us are going to want to "cruise" around. Try to get there on time!! but we should be in the parking lot for a while I'm sure. waiting for everyone to show up.


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

did you guys get your tickets online or are you going to get them when you get there??? I gotta get mine when I get to HIN


----------



## StealthG20 (Oct 16, 2002)

Me too dude, ill make the line with you.


----------



## mkeelin (Jul 26, 2002)

st.pete/tampa people-
lets make the spot at the bk across from bg at 11:00.
then got to the nissan meet.


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

Mkeelin, thats PERFECT, Burger King won't cost us $$$ to park and it would be to hard to spot everyone in that huge parking lot


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

uuuuuuuh, I hope ya'll read this before you leave for the meet. or we are going to be meeting in two different places. 

Whats the deal fella's, are we solid on Bush Gardens or Burger King???


----------



## mkeelin (Jul 26, 2002)

BK IS THE SPOT AT 11:00. THEN ITS TO ORLANDO FOR THE ALL NISSAN MEET.


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

I had a great time and I was impressed with the turnout. We have to do this again soon. Most of us were from tampa and I think we should do a Tampa meet soon. 

It was nice to finally meet you guys!!!


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

well, there's an annual tampa meet every year. Well, probably have to wait for that.

BTW, I have a ton of shots from the meet and HIN. I will get them in printroom as soon as I can find a way to get a computer that reads from my digi-cam AND connects to the internet.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Just to tell everyone, I have tons of pics. 
Go here to find out more --> http://1997ga16de.nissanpower.com/events.html


----------

